# Buck Derby tree sling



## hav2hunt (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a buck derby tree sling treestand?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 1, 2005)

*A Friend Had One....*



			
				hav2hunt said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used a buck derby tree sling treestand?



A friend of mine had one and tried it out a couple of times.... he didn't like it since it crams you up against the tree trunk and if you try to "stand-off" from the tree using your legs against tree steps or branches it is VERY HARD on your leg and ankle muscles. He said he couldn't use it for more than an hour or so before his back, butt, and legs started getting "cramped up". He also said it felt very unsteady in holding his gun in a good shooting position, except to his direct left 9-10 o'clock position (if you're right handed).

If you want to get an idea of what one feels like when using it, take a childs "wrap around" swing seat and chain it to a tree about 8-10 ft off the ground and try sitting in it for a while.... you'll then understand what I'm talking about.

      ​


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been seeing these things for years. I don't see how you can be very stealthy and quiet hanging off the tree. It's hard enough sometimes to keep your composure in a tree stand. It's just not a practical way to hunt from a tree.


----------



## hav2hunt (Sep 1, 2005)

This is the stand i'm talking about. http://www.buckderbytreeslings.com/


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 2, 2005)

Well dang, that's a different story now. I would definitely hunt this type stand. We modify all of our lock ons to sling seats. I thought you were talking about the slings that dangle you from the tree trunk. This looks like it will be comfy will a little cushion.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Sep 2, 2005)

I,  too,  thought you meant something like a tree saddle.  I think that was what it is called.  That one you linked to looks good to me.  Put it in a good spot and I'll come try it out for ya!


----------

